# *****OOH-RAH HAS JOINED THE RANKS OF ABKC'S GRAND CHAMPIONS*****



## SemperFiBullies_Manny (May 12, 2010)

*We are very proud to announce that Pratt's Ooh-Rah of Semper Fi has earned his Grand Champion title at Bullymania I. He won the champion class in the first show to earn his final leg towards his GRCH title then came out in next show to win Best in Show. This boy is a hell of a bully specimen from looks to personality could have not asked for a better dog. Huge thanks to Carlton Pratt for producing this boy and allowing us the opportunity to own him. I believe he is King Kamali's first offspring to achieve this title. *


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good job !!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

That's what's up. A well deserved title! I love me some Ooh-Rah! You did good handsome boy! Connie and Allen did a bangin job on them belts!!!! I like those a lot!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Where are Espi's pics? Hurry up! lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Manny, awesome pics, and a HUGE CONGRATS on this win for Ooh-Rah, it is well deserved he is a fine specimen for a bully


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

That's my baby :clap: :woof:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> That's my baby :clap: :woof:


Stephanie!!!!!!! Hiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Stephanie!!!!!!! Hiiiiiiiiii!


HEY GIRL  SHHHHH I'M NOT REALLY HERE! 
YOU GOING TO SC??


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> HEY GIRL  SHHHHH I'M NOT REALLY HERE!
> YOU GOING TO SC??


 lmmfao.....
Hopefully girl! I have had one issue after another.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

He's an impressive looking guy, good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Good job! I like that dog, he looks like a giant puppy.. litterally. APBT pups all look like pigs at one stage of early puppyhood before 8wks usually, LOL that reminds me of that .. like a 8wks old pup on an adult size frame..  I love it, think I will get a bully dog when Im like 75.. no pun intended.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I love me some Ooh-Rah !! Congrats to yall !


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny (May 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny (May 12, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Good job! I like that dog, he looks like a giant puppy.. litterally. APBT pups all look like pigs at one stage of early puppyhood before 8wks usually, LOL that reminds me of that .. like a 8wks old pup on an adult size frame..  I love it, think I will get a bully dog when Im like 75.. no pun intended.


*
He acts like giant puppy too! Thought I'd share some puppy pics of him at 6 weeks old.*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SemperFiBullies_Manny said:


> *
> He acts like giant puppy too! Thought I'd share some puppy pics of him at 6 weeks old.*


OMG precious little baby dogs! Look how perfect he was even as a puppy!!!!Man I lubs hims!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats!!! :cheers: That is awesome!! Ooh-Rah is looking great in those pics


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

OMG I want me a baby Ooh-Rah !!! I love him Stephanie !
Thanks for posting his puppy pics he was stunning from birth!!!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

gret looking bully... ooh-rah! congrats


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Congratulations you guys, that GRCH title is well deserved!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow! Congrats!

That's awesome


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! Very impressive! That is so awesome. Congrats guys! He's a GREAT looking boy!


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Congrats Ooh-Rah!!
Well deserved title, he is a perfect looking Bully.
Congrats! Congrats! Congrats!
I hope to have a bully that looks that good some day!


----------

